# Statutory declaration or Supervisor/ HR Reference letter - Recent ACS + assessments



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Will it matter if I send a statutory declaration instead of hr/supervisor reference letter? Will it impact my chance of getting a positive assessment (systems analyst)?

For those who were granted positive skill assessment recently, what document did you submit?

Any tip/suggestion is highly appreciated! Thank you in advance everyone!

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello,
Even i have the same query.
I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from company (all 5 points below must be on the one document) 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

What i submit was:
1. ref letter in plain A4 paper from my colleague describing roles/resp, start and end date of employment, full time, country , with their business card ,duly notarized.
2. HR letter on company letter head stating start end date and my designation.

i have merged both of them (1) and (2) in one pdf.

I dont know what else they rerquire? 
I cannot get the roles/resp on company letter head .
Can anyone help?

do they want it to be statuary declared.if yes, anyone has any format for india statuary declaration?
pls reply ASAP.


----------



## kirankb007 (Jun 18, 2014)

vbh said:


> Hello,
> Even i have the same query.
> I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
> Please upload the following documents:
> ...



Hello friend,

Can you let me know what happen after this, what measure you have taken?

I am also applying..please advice

Regards,


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

The statutory declaration has to be from your supervisor (preferably current, but ex also works in some case). This declaration has to be written by the supervisor and notarized as "Before Me" from an authorized notary. Signed by the supervisor with his photo ID proof attached. Usually, notary requires the person making the declaration in person at the time of notarization, but this depends on the notary. If you have this declaration, it should suffice. However, it is advisable to also add an employment reference from HR. Also note that the statutory declaration has to detail your responsibilities along with employment duration, your relationship to the declaring authority etc. Refer ACS site, they have a sample as well there. Do not copy-paste responsibilities, rather, add your genuine responsibilities along with technologies/tools you use. Hope, it helps. 
Also, search existing posts on this forum, this topic has been discussed in great detail over and over.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

Even i had one question regarding the same. For the statuary declaration, i think they need an organization structure too showing the relation of the person signing the declaration with you. 

Do we need to show this organization structure too on stamp paper and need to get it notarized ?


----------



## kirankb007 (Jun 18, 2014)

pataus said:


> The statutory declaration has to be from your supervisor (preferably current, but ex also works in some case). This declaration has to be written by the supervisor and notarized as "Before Me" from an authorized notary. Signed by the supervisor with his photo ID proof attached. Usually, notary requires the person making the declaration in person at the time of notarization, but this depends on the notary. If you have this declaration, it should suffice. However, it is advisable to also add an employment reference from HR. Also note that the statutory declaration has to detail your responsibilities along with employment duration, your relationship to the declaring authority etc. Refer ACS site, they have a sample as well there. Do not copy-paste responsibilities, rather, add your genuine responsibilities along with technologies/tools you use. Hope, it helps.
> Also, search existing posts on this forum, this topic has been discussed in great detail over and over.


Hello My Friend,

Congratulation first for your success and thanks for sharing information. I have query, you said written by supervisor. Dose it mean hand written ? or computer printout on stamp paper?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

